# New Guy!



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey guys I just joined this forum. My sig says what i ride! Check out my youtube page for action videos!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

welcome! That's a nice lookin 850xp!!!


----------



## RedNeckBlueCollar (Feb 8, 2011)

welcome bud you will enjoy the site!


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome... very nice machine!:bigok:


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks guys I appreciate the welcomes!


----------

